# Riding my ATV yesterday



## TCimages (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok guys, don't laugh at me, but I took some pics of myself when I was out riding alone yesterday.   

1








2







3







4







5


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2008)

The things you'll do for a self portrait.  

The flash looks a little hot in #2, but does bring out some nice detail.

all the rest look great except..........




WE want to see BIG water in #4.  :lmao:

Great work TC.


----------



## TCimages (Jul 3, 2008)

lol   I'll find a bigger water hole next time.

I was using the on-board flash.  It doesn't produce the best results for sure.  These were for fun though.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok I promise not to laugh! :lmao:

I think you done good for self portraits!


----------



## TCimages (Jul 3, 2008)

darn, I guess you can join my girl and my friends.  They always laugh at me when I do things like this.   It's actually hard to get a self action shot.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 3, 2008)

You should never ride alone for many very good reasons, but not bad for self portraits.


----------



## Phazan (Jul 3, 2008)

You definitely shouldn't ride alone..

But cool pictures!


----------



## TCimages (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the concerns guys.  I know you're right, but I have a hard time not doing what I love to do just because I have no one around to go with me.  I do agree though.


----------

